# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  KÖr KÖr Parmağim GÖzÖne

## atoybil

KüR KüR PARMAĞIM GüZüNE 

Ortada sürdürülen kanlı bir pazarlık var, Türkiye dışındaki tüm ülkelerin çıkarlarına hizmet eden bir dış siyasetimiz var, kendimiz dışında dostumuz yok onlarca düşmanımız var, bir dolu yazanımız ve çizenimiz var, konuşanlarımız konuşmayanlarımız var ve de kör parmağım gözüne misali iş olacağına varıyor, dehşet ve hiddet içerisindeyim.

Daha önce aynı şeyi defalarca yazmış olmak bu hiddeti sadece körüklemektedir. Tehdit ortalık yerde durmaktadır. 

Yüzünüz dünya ve tarih önünde nasıl aklanacak? Akepe iktidarı 28 Eylül günü resmen KKTCğyi reddetti ve Rumları tanıdı, artık kimse Akdenizğdeki varlığımızdan söz edemez. Yahut ğKıbrısğın bizim için stratejik önemi yokturğ diyen safdillilere aksini ispat etmek için ğbak, gördün mü biz demiştikğ demenin de bir anlamı yoktur. Limanlarınıza almaya karar verdiğiniz Rum gemileri ile yazışırken, nasıl başlık atacaksınız? Tanımadığımız bir ülkenin gemileri mi diyeceksiniz? Kıbrısğı ve orası için yapılan mücadeleyi ne uğruna değiştiniz? Bayrağımız hoşlarına gitmezse onu da değiştirecek misiniz? İstiklal marşının bazı notaları ile başladınız da Kıbrıs çok büyük bir adım oldu, bu hesabı tarih önünde nasıl vereceksiniz?

Güneyimizde kendi elimizle çizip, ağzımızla ğihlalini savaş sebebi sayarızğ dediğimiz ne kadar kırmızıçizgi varsa hepsi oralardan çıkarılıp, bayraklara sarılı şehit tabutlarının oluşturduğu bir çizgi olarak önümüze konmuştur. Bırakın Irakğın sınırlarının bütünlüğünü, bağımsız bir Kürt devleti dahi kurulmuştur. Sadece kurulmakla kalmamış tehdit etmeye bile başlamıştır. Daha acı tarafı, tehdidin ötesinde tavsiyeler vermeye ve hatta yardım teklif etmeye başlamıştır. Daha da önemlisi bir aşiret reisi bu teklifleri kendi devletimiz içindeki bazı siyasilerin bilgi ve teklifleri doğrultusunda yaptığını ima ederek Ankarağdaki sözde temsilcisi aracılığı ile canı sıkılırsa isimlerini açıklamakla tehdit etme küstahlığını dahi göstermiştir.

Türk ulusunun ulusal sorunu olan terör onlarca yıl ulusal sorunumuz olmuş ama ne hikmetse bir anda uluslar arası bir nitelik kazanmış ve başka devletlerin yardım ve tavsiyeleri bu mücadelenin rotası belirlenmeye ya da daha doğrusu mücadele edilip edilmeyeceğine karar verilmeye başlanmıştır. Adına ne dediğinizin önemli olmadığı ama yapacakları işi henüz kendilerinin bile tam bilmediği koordinatörler veya temsilciler atanmış, kimse kimin kimi, kime karşı temsil edeceğini veya neyin koordinasyonunu yapacağını anlatmamıştır. Bu süreç terör örgütünü Türkiye cumhuriyetinin muhatabı kılma ve tarihsel Sevr projesi değilse eğer bu ilginin sebebi nedir? Yoksa bir anda hidayete erip bizi sevmeye mi başladılar? Yahut da başbakanında çok hoşuna gittiğini beyan ettiği güvercin kanadında getirilen mektupların; ğdurdurun da ne pahasına olursa olsunğ kıvamındaki mesajları, yerlerine ulaşmış ve gereği mi yapılmaya başlanmıştır? Veya bu mektuplar, zaten yaşanacağı başından belli ve planlı olan bu sürecin ısınma ya da ısıtma turları mıydı? 

Bu ateşkes saçmalığı ve en az onun kadar saçma olan beyanlardan ne çıkarmalıyım? Kim kiminle yaptığı savaşta ateş kesiyor? Terörist; ğben ateşkes yapayım sen de operasyonları durdurğ derken, ülkemin başbakanı; ğateş edilmezse operasyon yapılmazğ diyebiliyor veya ima edebiliyor? Onlara; ğateş falan kesme silahınla beraber teslim olğ demiyor, onlara; ğateşkes yapanın veya teslim olanın operasyondan ne korkusu olur, yoksa sizin derdiniz eylemlere ara verip dağda dolaşmaya devam etmek midir?ğ demiyor.

Bizim gerçek sorunumuz ne terör ve ne de irtica değildir. Bizim gerçek sorunumuz AB-D emperyalizminin Türkiye üzerindeki bitmeyen tarihi hesaplarıdır ve terör de irtica da bu hesapların hayata geçirilmesi için kullanılan araçlardır. Bu gerçek gün gibi ortada durmakta iken, Genelkurmay başkanının ağzından gerek Avrupalı şom ağızlılara ve gerekse içerdeki işbirlikçilerine gereken cevapların verilmesi aşamasında neden Barzani- Talabani ikilisinin baş destekçisi ABD bu konuşmada yer almamıştır. Yoksa ABDğnin bu işlerle bir ilgisi yok mudur? Yalvar yakar alınan bir saatlik randevuyu, bir zahmet kabul eden Bush efendinin de ağzından PKK ile ilgili tek söz çıkmamış olması da tesadüf müdür? Bunun yerine başbakanın göz okuma yeteneği sonuç olarak önümüze konmaktadır.

Ayrıca AB üyeliğinin silahlı kuvvetler tarafından desteklenmesini de anlamak mümkün değildir, Atatürk diyeceksiniz, üniter devlet, tek devlet, tek millet, tek dil diyeceksiniz hem de bunları AB adına konuşan bir dünya temsilcinin; ğAtatürkğü ve eskimiş fikirlerini terk edin, resimlerini indirin, egemenliğini paylaşınğ gibi dayatmalarını görmezden gelerek söyleyeceksiniz. Nasıl bir AB üyeliğinden yanayız anlamadım, onlara yaklaşıyorsak cumhuriyetin temel kazanımlarından uzaklaşıyoruz demektir, anlamadım, anlayamadım. Anlamıyorum, anlamak istemiyorum.

Kocaman dilli bir papaz ağzına geleni söyleyecek cüreti, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti anayasasını hiçe sayarak kurduğu ve yönettiği şeriat mahkemesine ses çıkarılmamasından almış ve bir de üstüne kalkıp ğdin özgürlüğümüz yokğ diyebilmiştir. Vatikanğdaki ağasının cüretkar sözlerinden aldığı cesareti artık her yerde gizlemeden sergileyebilmektedir.

AB bilmem ne komisyonu başkanı bilmem kim, kalkıp Türk Ordusunu eleştirme ve nasıl davranması gerektiğini söyleme cüretinde bulunmuştur. Bu da yetmezmiş gibi mahkemelerimizde, yani duvarında ğTürk milleti adına karar verenğ ibaresi yazılı mahkemelerimizde bacak bacak üstüne atarak oturan gözlemcilerle Türk mahkemeleri karşı karşıya bırakılmıştır.

Tıkırında giden ekonomi safsatalarına rağmen dış borç neredeyse 200 milyar dolara dayanmış ve Türk siyaset adamları vergi icadı diye bir kavramı dünya ekonomi literatürüne kazandırmıştır. Fitreğye bile yüzde yirminin üzerinde zam yapılan bir memlekette, eksi değerlerde çıkan enflasyon değerleri ne yazık ki beni kandırmaya yetmiyor çünkü sağlama yapmak için derhal cebime bakıyorum.

Biz kangrenli serçe parmak başlıklı yazımızda, kangren olduktan sonra kesilmeyen bir serçe parmağın, zamanı gelince tüm vücudu saracağını anlatmıştık, bu hal kan dolaşımı durmuş bir vücut hali değilse nedir?

Hülasa, yazılanları alt alta koyup topladığınızda bilançonun kocaman bir sıfır olduğunu göreceksiniz. Sonu gelmeyeceği başında belli olan bu karanlık yoldan kurtulmanın veya kendini halkın gözünde aklamanın tek yolunun bir kriz olduğu apaçık ortadadır. Daha önce de sonu gelmeyeceği başından belli bir yolun imdadına yetişen bir anayasa kitabını unutmayan bizler bu defa ne beklemeliyiz? Artık kimse anayasa kitabını önlerine koymayacağına göre, geriye hele de en son harp akademileri açılış konuşmasından sonra; asker ile gerginlik yaratılarak, yapılan veya bundan sonra yapılacak olan açıklamalardan bir kriz üretme ihtimali kalmaktadır. Bu durumda söylem; ğey halkım biz tam başaracaktık ki onlar şöyle yaptı, böyle dediğ mi olacaktır? 

Bushğun gözlerinden ne yapacağını okumakta son derece mahir başbakanımız, oldu olacak bir de istiare uykusuna yatsa da önümüzdeki, beş yıllık kalkınma planının ve terörle mücadelemizin esaslarını tespit etse de hep birlikte rahatlasak

Her şey gün gibi ortada durmakta iken kör parmağım gözüne misali içine düşüp tamamen kaybolacağımız, adına AB denilen o kocaman ve karanlık çukura koşar adım gidiyor olmamız, adına stratejik müttefik dediğimiz ABDğnin esas stratejik müttefikinin İsrail ve PKK olduğunu görmüyor olmamıza, düşmanımıza bile düşmanlık edemiyor olmamıza, düşmanlığımın ölçüsünü bile sözde dostlarımızın belirliyor olmasına canım sıkılıyor, içim acıyor, hiddetleniyorum. Ya sen kıymetli okuyucu ya sen, sen de hiddetleniyor musun kör parmağım gözüne diye diye gözüne sokulan parmağa?

ğVARLIĞIM TüRK VARLIĞINA ARMAĞAN OLSUNğ

OKTAY YILDIRIM

----------

